# Amplificador a transistores / pagina electronica



## juanma (Sep 19, 2007)

Estuve viendo esto:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificador/public/public.html

que opinan?

Pueden darse una vuelta por la pag, me parecio muy piola.


----------



## maxep (Sep 20, 2007)

es verdad parece buena.. explica conceptos basicos para principiantes como yo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 20, 2007)

Es una buena página


----------



## palomo (Sep 20, 2007)

Es una buena pagina, yo tuve la oportunidad de armar este amplificador (el public) al principio fue un poco complicado, pero con ayuda de los foreros de esa pagina logre ponerlo a funcionar, hay que hacer unos pequeños cambios ya que muy raramente funciona con los valores haí mencionados, y este amplificador en mi pequeña cadena de audio (tri-amplificado) funciona a la perfeccion para poder alimentar a los tweters, ya que presenta una claridad y respuesta muy buena.


----------



## Danielv (Oct 4, 2007)

Esa pagina es excelente, yo la habia conocido anteriormente porque me interezaba aprender siertas cosas de parlantes y cajas acusticas y habia revisado un poco esa parte, de verdad es muy buena. es un buen aporte


----------

